# hi



## SKOREA KENNEL (May 26, 2016)

hi everybody

i'm new member 

i'm live south korea 

i want a original Blue Nose pitbull !!!


----------



## LatinoLingo (May 21, 2016)

There are no blueline "Pit Bulls"


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum SKOREA KENNEL. LatinoLingo is correct, there is no Blue Nose Pitbull breed.

Joe


----------

